# One of the most difficult weeks I’ve had...



## meadownightnovaskies (Feb 8, 2018)

I have a five year old desert tortoise. 
He’s the runt of the litter and always been sluggish with a shell on the softer side. My aunt has a friend who breeds them and she gave me my first little tortoise friend I call Dragon. He’s so cute and loving! Watching him eat has been my favorite times with him. This past October my aunt told me he looks great and she was surprised he lived this long with being the runt and sickly... 
I helped him into hibernation late this October. (Against my better judgement everyone in my family told me I HAD to hibernate him even though I had a gut feeling..) well I love my little tort soooo much I bug him during hibernation, I last poked at him one week ago today and he scooted and moved as usual! I told him he was a good boy and let him rest some more! Sunday evening I looked at him and he appeared to be sleeping outside his shell... I thought great! I poked him and I couldn’t get him to move not one single bit... I cried and thought “my baby is dead...” next morning plagued with the mystery and sadness surrounding his death I started doing research online which is how I found this forum... :/ I decided not to burry him... he was limp and didn’t stink... I moved him from sunlight to shade all day every day since Monday... today is Thursday and it’s officially been four days since I found him... he still doesn’t stink yet he hasn’t moved a muscle... at this point I’m unsure what to do...  I don’t know if he’s dead and I’m just moving around my dead baby Dragon... I’m devastated and I would greatly appreciate any advice. His eyes are closed as if sleeping... he isn’t leaking anywhere. I gave him a water and pedialyte soak on Monday evening and he pooped but since he didn’t move I decided not to continue with soaking him because it’s very difficult to move a seemingly lifeless tortoise in and out of soaks... 

Sorry for the novel and thank you for your time. 
 
My name is Erica and I’m currently living in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## wellington (Feb 8, 2018)

I would keep soaking him and get him in a proper warm enclosure with good uvb. If he pooped and you thought he was already gone, there's a chance he isn't yet. I would also get him to a good reptile vet asap.


----------



## Stuart S. (Feb 8, 2018)

I know that’s scary and we’re all hoping for the best and I agree with @wellington, better find a vet ASAP just in case!


----------



## meadownightnovaskies (Feb 8, 2018)

wellington said:


> I would keep soaking him and get him in a proper warm enclosure with good uvb. If he pooped and you thought he was already gone, there's a chance he isn't yet. I would also get him to a good reptile vet asap.



The vets that I called told me it sounds like he’s dead and there’s nothing that can be done... I’m worried ppl are starting to become a little off caring for this baby..


----------



## meadownightnovaskies (Feb 8, 2018)

Stuart S. said:


> I know that’s scary and we’re all hoping for the best and I agree with @wellington, better find a vet ASAP just in case!



Does anyone know how soon tortoises start to smell after death? I’ve been taking him inside and outside.


----------



## Eduardo Hernandez (Feb 8, 2018)

I agree with all the above. Keep soaking, and look into vets.

Also, let your aunt know that breeding desert tortoises are illegal. We have too many in captivity here in California, and so many of them are in adoption centers because of illegal breeders selling babies.


----------



## meadownightnovaskies (Feb 8, 2018)

Eduardo Hernandez said:


> I agree with all the above. Keep soaking, and look into vets.
> 
> Also, let your aunt know that breeding desert tortoises are illegal. We have too many in captivity here in California, and so many of them are in adoption centers because of illegal breeders selling babies.



I know it’s illegal... I adopted him because I wanted to be sure he didn’t end up in a situation like that. I’m just too devastated about my buddy...


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi Erica


----------



## Destben (Feb 9, 2018)

any news yet


----------



## meadownightnovaskies (Feb 9, 2018)

Destben said:


> any news yet



Dragon passed... we will be having his funeral tonight...


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 9, 2018)

So sorry to hear of this sad news. You did and cared a lot for this lil guy.


----------



## Destben (Feb 9, 2018)

meadownightnovaskies said:


> Dragon passed... we will be having his funeral tonight...


Im sorry for your loss. :'(


----------



## TammyJ (Feb 9, 2018)

I am very sorry that this happened.
RIP, Dragon.


----------



## meadownightnovaskies (Feb 9, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> So sorry to hear of this sad news. You did and cared a lot for this lil guy.



He will always be loved and in my heart.


----------



## meadownightnovaskies (Feb 9, 2018)

Destben said:


> Im sorry for your loss. :'(



Thank you


----------



## meadownightnovaskies (Feb 9, 2018)

TammyJ said:


> I am very sorry that this happened.
> RIP, Dragon.



I wish I knew what happened but I am glad I found this forum. Thank you.


----------



## lacrime (Feb 10, 2018)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stuart S. (Feb 10, 2018)

So sorry for your loss, that’s very tough


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 11, 2018)

Dang! That's sad news. So sorry.


----------



## vladimir (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm sure Dragon was an amazing tortoise


----------



## Loohan (Feb 12, 2018)

Why would he die in brumation? Dry start by breeder?


----------



## meadownightnovaskies (Feb 12, 2018)

Loohan said:


> Why would he die in brumation? Dry start by breeder?



I have no idea!!! I know he wasn’t healthy to begin with as the breeder told my aunt she didn’t think he’d make it a year after birth... I’m glad I found this forum though! I’ve learned so many interesting things about different tortoises. My boyfriend and I are looking to give a tortoise a new home.


----------



## meadownightnovaskies (Feb 12, 2018)

vladimir said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm sure Dragon was an amazing tortoise



Dragon was the best tortoise! I just wish I knew what happened to him.... the funeral my family held for him was beautiful and now he can always be where he loved to be most.


----------



## Loohan (Feb 13, 2018)

Well i'm no expert on the subject. I'm surprised none weighed in here. But in the time i've been on this forum i have read countless stories of people buying a tort which seemed healthy and active for some time, then mysteriously faded out and died.
This is supposedly due to being kept in overly dry conditions as babies, which stunts their internal organs so that they are doomed.
Of course when they get sick the owners are very upset, having fallen in love with the animals, and spend $$ on vet bills to no avail.


----------



## Loohan (Feb 13, 2018)

hatchling failure syndrome.


----------



## Destben (Feb 13, 2018)

Her tort was 5 years old


----------



## Loohan (Feb 13, 2018)

Destben said:


> Her tort was 5 years old



oops.


----------



## DancesWithDinosaurs (Feb 14, 2018)

meadownightnovaskies said:


> Does anyone know how soon tortoises start to smell after death? I’ve been taking him inside and outside.


There is Tortoise Rescue in Malibu Ca. Vet and nurse on site. Email her! What if he's hibernating! Over the phone isn't enough. At least a video call so he can be evaluated. Treat him as if he's living, until a professional tells you he's dead. Best wishes


----------



## Obbie (Oct 6, 2019)

meadownightnovaskies said:


> Dragon passed... we will be having his funeral tonight...



I just lost my Sulcatta, Emi, last week. I feel your pain. I’m pretty sure it was cold temps inside. I had her 13 months,
It’s so hard ! I was lucky enough to have an old neighbor, that wanted to rehome a 8 yo Sulcatta. She’s doing great. Keep trying, they are so loving


----------

